# Peoples thoughts on short plates?



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I need to get myself a new set of number plates, what's peoples thoughts on a cut down plate? In particular on the back of the car, front will have to stay normal size due to the plate holder.

Yay / Nay?

Car in question:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Nah, look naff 

Just get pressed plates imo


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

On 99% of cars they look fully ****

Yours is not in the 1%


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nay for me.

My mate has one on his Range Rover sport, looks alright but he has quite a snazzy personalised plate. 
Which i won't go into


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Clancy said:


> Nah, look naff
> 
> Just get pressed plates imo


Nah I don't like pressed plates, I've got a set laying around in my garage that I regret buying. I'm going to opt for the gel resin type this time around


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I have pressed plates and surrounds on my car, I like them.


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Short plates only work on the front, trust me, I've been there done that. I've had short/smaller plates on the front of my cars and the one which looked best was my 1999 Impreza. For the rear keep it normal.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

LSherratt said:


> Short plates only work on the front, trust me, I've been there done that. I've had short/smaller plates on the front of my cars and the one which looked best was my 1999 Impreza. For the rear keep it normal.


This. 100%.

Depends on the type of car too.

Some mk2 SEAT Leon owners have a small plate put on the front bumper, depending on the style of bumper fitted.
It does look good.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Not for me, surprised at the poll though - with such a large number of them out there... I'm a big fan of a small front plate though (not cut down)


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Not for me.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

So far the most one-sided poll I've ever seen on here.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I know right! That's put my thoughts to bed at least.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Tbh most people who start polls on here then go against the majority so looks like you'll be getting one lol


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Kimo said:


> On 99% of cars they look fully ****
> 
> Yours is not in the 1%


:lol::lol: so so true


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I have one and like it.

I have a 5 digit plate and didn't like the vast expanse of horrible yellow plastic either side.

My front one is standard size because a short one gave it a the bugs bunny look like all the idiots that stick square plates on the front of the old rat face seat Leon's :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Nay from me buddy :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]

for me i've always preffered a short plate if there is less than 7 characters :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

That plate recess would drive me crazy though!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

My numberplate is 59 RD and i'd never have short plates , imo they look naff


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

R7KY D said:


> My numberplate is 59 RD and i'd never have short plates , imo they look naff


I ended up buying full length. I still think shortened ones look good with the right plate. But it could just attract unwanted attention. I think your plate would be too short to consider a short plate. You'd end up with a square plate


----------



## Fraggles (May 12, 2011)

Nope get some nice pressed plates, nice German car just deserves em!


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

There's no law on the size a number plate has to be.

I had quite a detailed discussion with a police officer who insisted my plates were illegal. 

There are rules on font, letter height, letter width, stroke width, space between digits, space between groups, and space to the edge of plate. As long as there's 13mm ( from memory ) between the end digits and the end of the plate then it can be any overall size to suit.

However, a smaller plate with smaller characters is an offence, except on imports where the bodywork won't allow a full size plate to fit.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

MA3RC said:


> I ended up buying full length. I still think shortened ones look good with the right plate. But it could just attract unwanted attention. I think your plate would be too short to consider a short plate. You'd end up with a square plate


I think I'm yet to see a shortened plate that looks good.

Square plates on an import or with a bodykit to match, sure.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

5 digit plates looks ok but some just look stupid. Just cut your current plate down and if you don't like it get a new full set.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Kimo said:


> That plate recess would drive me crazy though!


tbf it doesnt as i made sure the gap was excatly the same either side before fitting or it would have haha! most people have the recess smoothed over but really couldnt see much point in that as when i sell it and put the standard plate back on it'll fit perfect again


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Its a nay


----------



## bigbossw (Jun 10, 2015)

They can look allright if you have a 5 character plate and don't want the excessive overhang just don't shorten the front if it has a dedicated recess


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Nah you don't have the rear end that could pull it off. 


It's a pet hate of mine when people put smaller plates or remove plates from the front but leave the plate recess! 

If your going to do it then at least do it properly and get the bumper smoothed.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

I run motorbike fonts and a cut down plate but only on he front. And I have the bumper modified to suit


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

It doesn't even look that short in all honesty, think it also depends on the plate & car..


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> for me i've always preffered a short plate if there is less than 7 characters :thumb:


Do you not get pulled for you choice of screw position?


----------



## Scott_Paterson (Feb 27, 2012)

Small plates with no screws looks nice. Don't worry about others thoughts it's all personal preference. Go for what you think looks best to you


----------

